# Dave Rorem Handling Seminar



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

The Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club will be hosting the Dave Rorem Handling Seminar to be held on June 26 & 27 at the MIRRC club grounds near Virginia, MN. This unique event will focus on training the handler to properly handle a retriever in different situations including field trials, hunt test and hunting in general. Please note that all proceeds from this seminar will be used by the MIRRC for trial ground improvements and land acquisition.
For registration or more information, visit our web site: www.mirrc.org
or call Joe Tonko at (218) 753-4036


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'M GOING!!!!!!! Ofcourse....

Angie


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

Angie B said:


> I'M GOING!!!!!!! Ofcourse....
> 
> Angie


Great to hear, Angie!
Any other RTF'ers planning on attending? It should be a good time. Being somewhat new to this forum, I am looking forward to meeting some of the forum members.

Jeff Melicher (aka Dakotadog)


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

I sure hope I can make it.... I sent you an email from the Site.... Thanks


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Lucky for me.
The company I work for has an office in St Paul. I needed to send someone up there 6/21 - 23 to do some work for a client.
I'm (no duh) sending myself.
Hope to get over to the Split Rock Light House before going on to Virginia.


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

For anyone who may still be interested in attending, we will be accepting entries right up to the start of the seminar.

Jeff Melicher, President, MIRRC


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

On behalf of the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Club, I would like to thank Dave and Paulette Rorem of Rorem Retriever Kennels for putting on an excellent handling seminar this past weekend. Dave did a wonderful job of communicating his knowledge of running dogs and I know that I took home a lot of good information from this seminar. We had a nice turnout of people for the weekend and enjoyed fairly decent weather (although a bit cool on Saturday morning). I would like to acknowledge Yvonne Hays, Rich Dresser, and Vickie Lamb for their efforts in acting as our field trial judges and setting up some wonderful tests, and to the handlers who ran dog for Dave to critique. Also thanks to Joe Tonko and Art Hill for setting up some nice hunt test scenarios. Thanks to Purina for their sponsorship for this event. Hopefully everyone who attended had a good time and learned something!

Jeff Melicher, President, MIRRC


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*did*

Did Angie B. sport her usual training attire?


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: did*



Ken Guthrie said:


> Did Angie B. sport her usual training attire?


If you're thinking "winter training attire" than yes.  I'm sure she'll be along shortly to explain. :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: did*



LuckyDucker said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Did Angie B. sport her usual training attire?
> ...


Ken,

There was a reason I moved from that part of the country. YIKES!

Had frost last tuesday. Paid $50 over my weight limit with the airline. Brought damn near every piece of warm weather wear that I own. And!!! I wore all of it. Boy did they make fun of me but I wasn't cold. Finally got nice on Monday during training, think it hit 68 degrees.

The seminar was *Awesome*! I respected my Field Trial Pro before, but Dave inspires you to be better than yourself. He coachs and encourages everyone to do better work for themselves and their dogs. He promised Rex Carr to carry on his philosophy of mentoring others and sharing everything Rex had given him. Honestly,, he's doing that. I know there is some talk of getting him in to do a seminar for my club, Waterloo Retriever Club. I hope that is the case. I personally, next to Mike Lardy, have not seen a clinician as good or as imformative as Dave Rorem.

Angie


----------



## Dakotadog (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree with you, Angie. Dave is inspiring. I especially like his calm, cool demeanor and positive attitude. I should mention that the seminar was taped by Younglove Broadcast Services to be released as a training video. So those who missed it should still be able to see Angie run her dogs. 

Jeff


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

I hope Lorraines Chessie does not end up on the cutting room floor. We brown dog owners deserve some recognition.
Any idea when the video will be available?
Does Dave have an email address?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

sueley said:


> I hope Lorraines Chessie does not end up on the cutting room floor. We brown dog owners deserve some recognition.
> Any idea when the video will be available?
> Does Dave have an email address?


Lorraine will be in it before I am, I'm sure. She did a real nice job.

Dave's e-mail address is [email protected]

It was good seeing you Sue.

You took some pictures. Could you post them here?????


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Unfortunately, I did not take pics. However I noticed Vicki L. taking several.
Perhaps she'll put some up.
The tests were awe inspiring.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Angie, 
I'd like to attend Dave's seminar if you can get him to come down for Waterloo. It's a litte easier to driver over there !!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Brad B said:


> Angie,
> I'd like to attend Dave's seminar if you can get him to come down for Waterloo. It's a litte easier to driver over there !!!!!


Ya Think????

he'll be in Columbus for winter trip so he will be nice and close.

Angie


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

sueley said:


> Unfortunately, I did not take pics. However I noticed Vicki L. taking several.
> Perhaps she'll put some up.


    How? 

I took both 35 mm and digital photos...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Vickie Lamb said:


> sueley said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I did not take pics. However I noticed Vicki L. taking several.
> ...


There is another thread just recently posted about posting pictures....

Take a look.

Angie


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

sueley said:


> Any idea when the video will be available?


According to Dave as per YBS -- the tape should be available either late fall or by first of the year.  There will also be a book available as an additional item.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Angie,

Is your Waterloo RC the same as the WARC club in the Houston area?

Steve (remember I am still a Texan at heart)


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Waterloo AMATEUR Retriever Club, Inc.*

Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club, Incorporated!
http://www.waterloo-retriever.org/


----------

